# New Hybrid Cat



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this hybrid ?http://www.southernsporting.com/Art...rn-Catfish-Researcher-Helps-Local-Communities


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

News to me. What are they gonna call that? A blannel? A chue?


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

In one of in-fisherman's books, they say that hybridization between blue and channel cats has been happenning in the wild in certain areas for some time. There is a foolish term that is commonly over used, though. "blue-channel cat" is no hybrid. Ive heard people at many lakes and rivers in ohio speak of blue channel cats. These people seem to simply be mistaken when the aren't used to seeing a large dark adult channel cat, which look strikingly different than the often more common juvenils.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

seen a pic of one a few years back when they were first gaining intirest. funky lookin critters but bet they would be tasty!


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for picture neat looking fish .


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i fish a privet lake and it has some strange looking cats in it. there long (24 inches ) about big around as i sokt ball, and there face is all smashed in. meat is snow white and taste great. catch,em right on the bank. they love curled minnows, this lake is loaded with,em. the owner wants all cat out of the lake. used to be cinti. angler society. started in 1890.


----------

